# Kontinente Umriss / Weltkarte



## Schiesti (31. Januar 2007)

Schönen Guten Morgen  

Ich hab da mal eine Frage bei der ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich hier im PS-Forum richtig bin  

Ich möchte mir von einer Druckerei auf A/1 oder A/2 eine Weltkarte drucken lassen - allerdings bräucht ich da nur die Umrisse der Kontinente, da ich mit meiner Tochter die einzelnen Länder usw. selbst einzeichnen möchte (nicht am PC sondern mit Bunstiften u.ä.)

Hat evtl. wer einen Tip wo ich da fündig werden könnte?

Möglicherweise ist das ja auch nicht schwer selbst zu erstellen - anhand dieses Bildes: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...uleurs.png/800px-Continents_vide_couleurs.png wär das ja doch möglich, oder?

Müsst ich da mit "Pfaden" arbeiten? Und wenn ja welche Auflösung bzw. Größe müsst ich dann beim Punkt "Neue Datei anlegen" verwenden?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße!


----------



## Leola13 (31. Januar 2007)

Hai,



> Und wenn ja welche Auflösung bzw. Größe müsst ich dann beim Punkt "Neue Datei anlegen" verwenden?



Normalerweise wird für den Druck eine Auflösung von 300 dpi benötigt, da du aber "nur" die Umrisse brauchst reichen evtl. auch 200 dpi.



> Müsst ich da mit "Pfaden" arbeiten?



Ich hab mal auf die schnelle dein Beispielbild auf A2, 300 dpi gezogen und dann auf die ganze Größe gezoomt. Das ist dam am Rande des Zumutbaren.
Ich würde bei deinem Beispielbild über die die Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen - die einzelnen Farben selektieren, dies dann in Pfade umwandeln und dann skalieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Michael Aringer (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar oftmals Perfektionist, aber gerade in solchen Dingen bietet sich doch Low-Tech an. Nimm einfach ein großes weißes Plakatpapier aus der Papierhandlung und ein paar Filzstifte! Ich denke für solche Dinge ist das einfacher und auch weniger kostspielig.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Februar 2007)

Hi,
eine weitere kostengünstigere Variante wäre sich das ganze einfach im Copyshop plotten zu lassen.
Und für die Umrisse einfach mal im Vektorforum nach Weltkarte suchen.

Viele Grüße


----------

